# Imperial Armour: Apocalypse Second Edition



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/IMPERIAL-ARMOUR-APOCALYPSE-SECOND-EDITION.html



















Essentially, you'll still need Imperial Armour Apocalypse, Apocalypse, and Apocalypse Reload. 

Stuff to look out for - Mortis Contemptor, The Eldar Stuff from IA11, Dark Eldar new stuff.

Yeah, basically, if you kept up with the released PDF beta rules, you'll not miss out.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Been up a week, mentioned here: 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=98401

and also through the Games Day threads. But the added table of contents picture is a bonus.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Eh, my bad. Only just noticed it. Can be closed .


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

At the Forge World seminar they said that you wouldn't need the first Apoc books - that you should pretty much throw them away as 2nd ed. will replace it all.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

It doesn't replace them all though, just looking at the table of contents you can see that several things from the old IA:Apoc haven't been included. It might contain the rules needed to play, but it won't contain all the units.


----------

